# How many hours do you spend on your phone?



## adamm (May 21, 2013)

hi friends,
As we know life is not imagine without a mobile and internet.Mostly youngsters spent their maximum time on mobile .

For what purpose You mostly use mobile …………?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My mobile phone is an ATT Go Phone, pay-as-you-go. It is for emergencies, or if my wife needs to get ahold of me for any reason. Only 3 people have the number - my wife, my two daughters. I use maybe 15 minutes a month, if that.
We have a land line at the farm. I talk on that maybe once a month or less.
I do not do facebook or any of that other stuff, either. I am not really interested in what other people are doing, nor do I consider myself interesting. I'm just a dull and boring guy.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm not as good as rice paddy daddy but I avg. maybe 50 -75. My cell also serves most of the house use, too.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

My coworkers are perplexed and confused because my phone doesn't record my every meal for facebook nor launches angry birds, it simply makes phone calls. I don't have a smartphone but I'm thinking of rethinking that because at a crime scene last night I thought it would be great if I could photo the scene and email the photos real-time to the office. I use a really nice digital camera that I have used for years. The problem with using a phone is that it becomes evidence and can be seized by the court. Anyway, I'm the anti-phone guy so I spend maybe 10 minutes on the phone a day but I spend way to much on phones because of the family.


----------



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

I only use the phone for about 24 hours a month, if that.

My girlfriend calls me. 
Occassionally, my friends would call me.
Sometimes, even my clients would call me.

I just use the phone just to talk on Twitter.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

My wife and I only have track phones, and that is all we need. Mostly have it for emergencies, we do however find it useful when we go shopping at big stores, she goes her way, I go mine, we then call each other, to meet up, when we are ready to checkout. Except for an occasional "I'm bringing home dinner" call, that is about it. Doubt I even use a phone an hour a month.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My phone has a cord that plugs into the wall. The cord may be long enough to make it mobile within the house but I don't use it more than a few minutes each week.
When I am not at home I am doing something I enjoy and don't need or want to have it interupted by solisiters, surveys, or anyone else calling me. I see cell phones as a leash that ties you to things you have every right to get away from to enjoy life a bit.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

We each have a pay as you go cell phone. My daughter whined until we added unlimited texting to hers. Seems that's the only way teens communicate!!! Stopped using facebook. Too intrusive. I do use e mail to communicate with friends throughout the week. We keep it to the facts and don't talk politics, religion or money. My friends are far flung and would require long distance calls or calling packages. Too costly. For my wife and myself, we never go over the required minmum amount of minutes we purchase. Just the way we roll!


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

Gosh I feel like a heathen! My kids got me the I pod n I have to admit I'm addicted. I don't use the desk top computer hardly at all. I can ck stuff like this site, other preppers items, shopping list, news n yes ck on kids thru Facebook. Yes we talk n visit bit I get instant pics n download them. When Sandy hit it was my lifeline. Don't have house phone, don't need it. That's just my thoughts on subject.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

srpumpkin said:


> Gosh I feel like a heathen! My kids got me the I pod n I have to admit I'm addicted. I don't use the desk top computer hardly at all. I can ck stuff like this site, other preppers items, shopping list, news n yes ck on kids thru Facebook. Yes we talk n visit bit I get instant pics n download them. When Sandy hit it was my lifeline. Don't have house phone, don't need it. That's just my thoughts on subject.


Sounds like it's time for an intervention!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I get 750 minutes a month for $25 on a Net 10 camera phone. To answer the OP's question, I average .4166666 hours per day.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a smart phone. I use it mainly as a camera. I text occasionally, as seldom as possible. I talk on it even less. Now and then we have gotten lost and I have used the map app. Now and then I have used it to look up a business or residence. I am on my laptop more than I should be. I am utterly addicted to Facebook.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Hours?


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Smart phone (Android) user here. I "use" my phone for about 6 solid hours a day. It is my alarm clock, my scheduler, my internet radio provider (I stream over 2 hours every day), the general means I use to check and admin forums (I read about 6 forums daily and am founder/admin of two of them), get my weather, news, social media, and I've now read close to 100 books on my kindle app. I often forward 2 other phone lines to this device so I don't have to carry more phones, use a scanner app to track local police and fire calls, and take or send about 10 texts a day and between 5 - 10 calls a day. Actual phone use is rather limited. Computer use is almost non stop.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I remember reading somewhere about this thing called the telephone. Maybe someday I'll look into buying one. :grin:

Seriously though. We each have a cell phone. Basic stuff. No camera, no text. But they do have games built in. (_grin_)
I'd say between us, maybe 10 hours per month.
House phone is a waste of money. If it's used more than an hour per month, I'd be surprised. I really should shut it off.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I am always using my phone/computer. Like Pastornater said, It is my alarm clock, my scheduler, my e-book, my employees texting and calling me, facebook for friends and family, pictures at work, texts from the fiance when she can't talk on the phone(security cameras), and Checking on things on "the information highway". I have a $90 month unlimited everything, except calls to landlines, but those are short and sweet.
I also use my youtube at lunch, becouse I have to eat very slowly, so it slows me down, making me take my time.
Oh, and I have just discovered HBOGO, which with my paid directtv I can watch all the episopdes of DEADWOOD. I read at least two hours a day, minimum. 
When I'm off, when the fiance, and the kiddo's are with us, we carry the phones for cameras, but rarely mess around on them.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I often have my laptop next to me as I quilt or sew, or sort beans and peas. I seldom just sit and work on it, but it is there all the time and I watch the Facebook comments scroll. I run several facebook pages, so, I monitor those. I also stream programs, and radio. I have a Kindle so I also read on there. I always check the NOAA radar for weather. I communicate with a lot of family and friends on there. I do think Facebook knows too much about me, and I don't like all the targeted advertising, but, I don't do anything wrong, so I suppose let them spy on me. Last year, we spent a week at Chataqua in Boulder (there for a wedding), and we chose not to have net access and they had no TVs. We thought we would have terrible withdrawal, but we both loved it. We stayed in a 1920's vintage cottage with a clawfoot tub, and old fashioned sinks, and vintage furniture, and it was so quiet and peaceful. I would do it again in an instant. I spent hours sitting on the porch reading and even napping. I could do without technology. I use it, I appreciate it, but, I have and could live without it. We also have a land line, for emergency at our home. I have heard that it is best to have a land line, in case cell service goes down.



pastornator said:


> Smart phone (Android) user here. I "use" my phone for about 6 solid hours a day. It is my alarm clock, my scheduler, my internet radio provider (I stream over 2 hours every day), the general means I use to check and admin forums (I read about 6 forums daily and am founder/admin of two of them), get my weather, news, social media, and I've now read close to 100 books on my kindle app. I often forward 2 other phone lines to this device so I don't have to carry more phones, use a scanner app to track local police and fire calls, and take or send about 10 texts a day and between 5 - 10 calls a day. Actual phone use is rather limited. Computer use is almost non stop.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a smart phone (IPhone 3) and its used for 3 things only, 1. for a watch since I dont wear one, 2. a stop watch when I am testing the brinell hardness of the boolits I cast, 3. sometimes my son text me to say he's off work and wants to hang out. No one calls and I dont call anyone.


Doc


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have an Android phone. I use it as a phone at least twice per day when I am out of town to call Mrs Inor. In addition to that I have 3-5 business calls per day that I use it for. I use the navigation app quite a bit if I am in a city that I am not familiar with. I even send/receive 1-2 text messages per week with it.  Beyond that, I do not understand the fascination with "smart phones" even though I make my living on the technology side of the IT industry.

In all seriousness, I do hate the damn thing. - If I am not talking on it, I am plugging it in because the battery is beeping at me. - GRRR!


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My mobile phone is an ATT Go Phone, pay-as-you-go. It is for emergencies, or if my wife needs to get ahold of me for any reason. Only 3 people have the number - my wife, my two daughters. I use maybe 15 minutes a month, if that.
> We have a land line at the farm. I talk on that maybe once a month or less.
> I do not do facebook or any of that other stuff, either. I am not really interested in what other people are doing, nor do I consider myself interesting. I'm just a dull and boring guy.


You just described me perfectly. I hate cell phones.


----------



## Edwin (Sep 9, 2013)

I ma using mobile in office just to see our security cameras alert bu using home for both security purpose and for social media for about 4 to 5 hours.But i think its enough time to use a mobile continuously.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I use my cell maybe 5 minutes a month, if that. I usually communicate via email (so I have a written record of what was said/agreed to) or face to face (so there isn't a written record of what was said)

My GF, on the other hand, might as well glue her phone to her head.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

My take on cell phones?

I figure them to be an electronic leash and I don't care to be on a leash. It is simply a device that allows others to pester me.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

For what I do for work it has become imperative to have a cell and be in contact with every one to the point of silliness.

I am on the phone three hours a day on average or minimum.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe 10-20 minutes a week, unless parents calls. Calling on auto parts, stuff like that. I just laugh at all the people with texting, smart phones, driving around with the stupid phone stuck to their ear, etc. Who the hell are you talking to all the time and about what?? Can't you go for more than a half hour with out chatting with someone??
Must be time for an intervention.


----------

